

Eigenvectors and eigenvalues explained visually - sonabinu
http://setosa.io/ev/eigenvectors-and-eigenvalues/

======
pvg
Eigenthread at:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8918259](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8918259)

[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=eigenvalues%20setosia&sort=byP...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=eigenvalues%20setosia&sort=byPopularity&prefix&page=0&dateRange=all&type=story)

------
g_delgado14
Does anyone happen to know how this site makes the graphs interactive? What
library are they using?

~~~
zaf
D3 and MathJax

[http://d3js.org](http://d3js.org)
[http://www.mathjax.org](http://www.mathjax.org)

